

Ask HN:What does an Operations Engineer do on a day-to-day basis? - darwinGod

It would be great if someone could fill in on something more than what a typical job description would say- best, from someone who is an Operations Engineer!
======
obluda
1/ keep it running no matter what.

2/ don't comply to any developer requirements without proper change request.

3/ most problems happens after lunch when everyone is bored, not thinking etc
.. and is 'trying' to do something on production env. or when its raying, so
everyone is in the building :)

